# outboard motor oil at walmart



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

went to walmart today and saw they sell Johnson/evinrude outboard motor oil. one is a semi synthetic blue in color like xd50. the other one is a super premium synthetic gold in color like xd100. they don't say xd50 or xd100 on the label. it was $29.00 a gallon for the super premium synthetic. anyone know if it is the same as xd100, did not get any feedback from walmart online


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

i have an e-tec 200 hp and their have been some times where i forgot to get my xd100 for a fishing trip.. I have used several gallons of yamaha high synthetic oil.. its like 30$ bucks or so.. I have also been told by a friend of mine who runs an e-tec that it is basically the same product.. IMO in a pinch it is good to go.. :thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the gallon of Penzoil in my tohatsu,and johnson. Has been working fine for years now. If you watch it it will go on sale for 16.88$


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't answer your question but I have a 150 E-tec with close to 800 hours no oil problems I have mine set on tcw3 and use $13.00 a gallon penzoil TCW 3 from sams club. The tcw 3 setting uses more oil than the 100 setting but no wher near double.


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

I run 2 e-tecs a 115 and a 225 both set at xd100. it would be nice to know if it is the same . the last 2 gallons I got from the dealer cost $90.00 and bring your own jug. I could save $15.00 a gallon and get it any time it's on the way home.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

My buddy buys the Penzoil from walmart and runs it in his 125 Yamaha. Never had any issues.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

i run penzoil in my 200 hpdis and have not had a problem. have also read it burns cleaner than yamalube. i get mine from sams for little more than $13/gal


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I fish out of my Hobie and dont worry about it anymore !!!

Scott


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 175 Evinrude FI and use the Walmart oil and have never had any issues. For $13 a gallon, it is a deal.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

kneedeep said:


> I run 2 e-tecs a 115 and a 225 both set at xd100. it would be nice to know if it is the same . the last 2 gallons I got from the dealer cost $90.00 and bring your own jug. I could save $15.00 a gallon and get it any time it's on the way home.


$90.00 a gallon :thumbdown:Vs. $13 and change burning twice as much set on TCW 3 = $27 compared to $90 If it were mine I would be shopping at Sam's. and get my E-tecs set to TCW3. Just a suggestion. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

they all are supposed to be made to the standards code on the labels.
The only differences are the additives.
Your owners manual will state what code of oil is required.
I do not believe the manufacturer is allowed to required the use of one exclusive brand.


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks for all the reply's I know I can have my motor set to the xd50 mode and burn any tcw-3 oil on the market but I have mine set for xd100 so I have to buy that oil at a evinrude dealer the only one who sales it. sealark that was $90.00 for 2 gals. for you e-tec owners there's a good tread on this at the e-tec owners group forum under e-tec discussions/important oil info. it talks about serria and amzoil and xd100 oil. there's also a tread about the walmart evinrude/Johnson oil. that was the first time I had seen evinrude/johnson oil at walmart


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I used Pennzoil semi synthetic in a 2 stoke Johnson for years. I am running Quick Silver premium in my 2 stroke Yamaha. Know people that run cheap Walmart brand oil and never a problem. 
Might be wasting my money, but I don't run Orielly or AutoZone branded oil in my truck either, and outboards cost a heck of a lot more to replace than a Chevy engine.


----------

